

The sneakernet in git - trivial backup of personal repositories - Superfud
http://object.io/site/2011/02/sneakernet-git/

======
xyzzyb
This will only backup the master (or any other specified) branch. I find it's
better to just have a bare repo in dropbox added as a remote called "dropbox"
and use:

    
    
        $ git push dropbox --all
    

or

    
    
        $ git push dropbox --mirror

------
callahad
Mercurial has an identically named feature:
<http://www.selenic.com/mercurial/hg.1.html#bundle>

Quite useful at times.

~~~
wladimir
It seems to do a subtly different thing by default, though: the git bundle
makes a bundle out of the entire repository. The hg bundle bundles the commits
that are 'not known to be in another repository'.

~~~
callahad
Yep, that's correct. It also differs in that you use "hg bundle" and "hg
unbundle" instead of "git bundle create" and "git bundle unbundle"

If you want a one-shot archive of the entire repo, just specify -a or --all on
the command line. Here's an example: <http://pastie.org/1617081>

